# Hello from Denmark



## Pussicat (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello everybody :smile: I'm a 29-year-old cat crazy woman from Denmark. I live here with my boyfrind and 3 cats:

Mille, who is a normal shorthaired housecat. The old lady who is living out her retirement with us. She moved in when she was almost 8 years old, and is now 14 ½. And still going strong :smile: This is her:










Putte, who is a longhaired mix of a Norwegian forrest cat some generations out and domestic shorthair:










And Ozzy, a cross between a Persian and Norwegian (his mother) and a Maine ****.










I hope you will bare with me regarding my typing. There might slip in a bit of misspelling once in a while but I hope you'll get my point anyway :wink


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Gorgeous cats and gorgeous photos!


----------



## FancysMom (May 27, 2011)

welcome and those are some great pictures! cute cute cats.


----------

